# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  ^^Mirë se vini në sofrën e Tironës^^

## Michelle

PO e hap prap une kte sofer meqe e shoh qe eshte mbushur numri i postimeve 

Ju Uroj mire se ardhjen te gjitheve  :buzeqeshje: 

Jam e sigurte qe do kalojme bukur   :Lulja3: 

Shpresoj qe i pari qe do vije te jete me kembe te mbare 




ps: Falenderoj te gjithe ata qe shkruajten dhe na pershendeten ne sofren tjeter 


Me Respekt TiRoNce

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Po ulem un i pari komkryq ene ne krye te venit jo per gjo po m'tako apo jo Michelle :P


 hajt pra me ishalla e kom komen e lehte  :buzeqeshje: 


ene i gjo ju cuna prisni se sofra pare o vetem per goca(do u boj un yzmet) :rrotullo syte:  :Lulja3:

----------


## Michelle

> Po ulem un i pari komkryq ene ne krye te venit jo per gjo po m'tako apo jo Michelle :P
> 
> 
>  hajt pra me ishalla e kom komen e lehte 
> 
> 
> ene i gjo ju cuna prisni se sofra pare o vetem per goca(do u boj un yzmet)


Te takon ore te takon si jo  vetem mos na largo cunat se nuk duam te na akuzojne per diskriminim gjinie :P

Hajde mire se na erdhe dhe mos u lodh shume (duke bo yzmet dmth )  :ngerdheshje: 


Mire se erdhe lal  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EDUARDI

Pershendetje Sofra E Tirones

Pershendetje Per Hapesen E Temes Hergen Nga Jam_ai


Edi...

----------


## ELSA_18

Perdhendetje Tironaa......me Te Mire Se Ju Sbo Nona Lol

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Pershendetje sofra dhe mire se rrini

----------


## Michelle

> Pershendetje Sofra E Tirones
> 
> Pershendetje Per Hapesen E Temes Hergen Nga Jam_ai
> 
> 
> Edi...


Edi mire se na erdhe  :buzeqeshje: 
te perqafoj pak una ty se jemi ber per mall 

Ca behet andej nga lagja ???

----------


## Michelle

> Perdhendetje Tironaa......me Te Mire Se Ju Sbo Nona Lol


Mire se na erdhe Elsa 
Na jep i dor mi me qerasjet se u lodha une  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Michelle

> Pershendetje sofra dhe mire se rrini


EkO kissssssssss mire se erdhe lali  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> EkO kissssssssss mire se erdhe lali


Mirmbrema sofra iher

Po ku je mi yllo se na thave syt? 

Ke humb si gjilpera ne kasht mi dreq. 

Kisssssssssssssssssss dhe une ty yllo se mka marr malli

----------


## Michelle

> Mirmbrema sofra iher
> 
> Po ku je mi yllo se na thave syt? 
> 
> Ke humb si gjilpera ne kasht mi dreq. 
> 
> Kisssssssssssssssssss dhe une ty yllo se mka marr malli


 :buzeqeshje:  EkO une ne shkolle si gjithmone

----------


## Michelle

Mire se ju gjeta njeher  :buzeqeshje: 

Po ju vendos ca foto nga tirana 

Muzeumi Historik Kombetar

----------


## Michelle

Pamje te tjera ....

----------


## ida1

Pershendetje Sofra dhe mire se ju gjeta .
Michelle ku je ti sa me ka mar malli .
/me kisssssssssssssssssssssssssssss me iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiii TiRoNce

----------


## R3nato

Sheeeeeeeeeeeee Shyqyr Tironce qe qenke fut  :perqeshje:  ida1 kith  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Michelle

> Pershendetje Sofra dhe mire se ju gjeta .
> Michelle ku je ti sa me ka mar malli .
> /me kisssssssssssssssssssssssssssss me iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiii TiRoNce


/me puc ida back me iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiii

una ne shkolle yll si gjithmone po shkruaj nga libraria 

si ke qen ti yllo ??

----------


## R3nato

Puccccccccccccc Tironce  :ngerdheshje:  Mire Se Ju Gjeta  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Michelle

> Sheeeeeeeeeeeee Shyqyr Tironce qe qenke fut  ida1 kith


KIngo kemi shume kohe pa fol bashke ne fakt 


ps: me bere dhe te padobishme do te mbys ty ... kick ban special ishte apo jo kingo :P

----------


## Michelle

> Puccccccccccccc Tironce  Mire Se Ju Gjeta


/me puc back kingun  :ngerdheshje: 
Mire se erdhe !!!

----------


## Endless

Herga po me akuzojne per mungese serioziteti ne forum :i ngrysur: 

T'i si thua eshte e vertete? :ngerdheshje: 


Pershendetje sofres edhe ty ne vecanti. 

Po mundohem te flas dhe une njehere s'i Tiranas : Ca ke bo t'i lale mire ke humb 

fare? :perqeshje:

----------

